# 28ga Magic



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Rasputin said:


> I like hunting with the 28, but I’ve put them away until ammo is more readily available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


28 gauge ammo is often available to you at Comstock and 31. Why ? Because few hoarders are willing to empty the shelves when they find it - $14.95 a box at Wal-Mart for Federal 3/4 oz. I did buy two flats at Schantze's Auto and Tire months and months ago for about $260.00 - $12.95 a box. They were AAs' (big deal) and thought myself a bit of a fool for paying those prices ...but... ? Schantze's then strictly enforced policy was one flat - per one customer or per one carload of straw buyers . Why did he easily offer me two flats - because at that price they weren't moving.

If you really, really, really need box or two 😀PM me, buy me a beer at Tip-A-Few and I'll sell you a couple at my price. 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## mi_hunter65 (Jan 1, 2021)

I love my 28. I bought it with grouse in mind mainly, but have used it for everything else. Was a lot of fun during the early teal season shooting steel 6 shot 2 3/4" loads. The shotgun I purchased was on the cheaper scale which I knew, but it was still useful. I probably have around 800-900 rounds through the gun as of recently.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> I had a couple of 28 ga. shotguns years ago that went down the road - a Beretta and a Charles Daly. In retrospect they were undoubtedly 28 ga. shotguns on 20 ga. frames and most likely bored from 20 ga. barrel stock making them at least as heavy if not heavier than a comparable 20 ga.
> 
> I bought this Beretta ( Silver something or other) last year and is built on a 28 ga. frame and weighs right at 6 lbs. It's a nice gun, light and easy to carry and my Go-To for pats and woodcock . Having said that there is nothing "Magic" about it. Especially when buying shells - $14.95 for Federal 3/4 oz. 7 1/2.  It came with 5 choke tubes - Cyl., I.C., M. I.M. and F. I would have liked a skeet tube so I called Beretta and was told that they do not offer a skeet tube compatible with that shotgun. "Why" ? I asked. The rather condescending reply : " Because it's a field gun, why would anyone want to put a skeet choke in a field gun Duh ! ".
> 
> ...


How old is your dog?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> 28 gauge ammo is often available to you at Comstock and 31. Why ? Because few hoarders are willing to empty the shelves when they find it - $14.95 a box at Wal-Mart for Federal 3/4 oz. I did buy two flats at Schantze's Auto and Tire months and months ago for about $260.00 - $12.95 a box. They were AAs' (big deal) and thought myself a bit of a fool for paying those prices ...but... ? Schantze's then strictly enforced policy was one flat - per one customer or per one carload of straw buyers . Why did he easily offer me two flats - because at that price they weren't moving.
> 
> If you really, really, really need box or two 😀PM me, buy me a beer at Tip-A-Few and I'll sell you a couple at my price.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power



Thanks for the offer. I actually have quite a bit of it, I'm in the habit of keeping my stash at constant level, so I like to replace what I use asap. So, I've been lugging around a 12 gauge for the most part the last couple years. Not that there's anything wrong with that! lol matter of fact, I bought a browning Maxus a few months ago, wow, is that a nice gun to shoot!

I'll still buy you a beer at the Tip some time. Assuming the stars align well enough for both of us to be in GH at the same time. 

Better yet, we should take a walk in the woods with the dogs some time this fall, I'll consider that a shooting lesson!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> How old is your dog?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Eight or nine, picture from last year.

9mm Hi-Power


----------

